# hald/dbus



## Lostinagony (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello,

after I have added these lines to my rc.conf:


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

I get these messages:


```
xptioctl: pass driver is not in the kernel
xptioctl: put "device pass" in your kernel config file
```

I added "device pass" to my kernel config file, but I still get the same error. I guess, because I have not built and installed the new kernel with the modification.

But.. should I build / install the whole kernel ... or can I add a single driver too?

P.S.:
sry for my englsih

Best wishes


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 15, 2009)

Certain modules can be loaded without rebuilding the kernel, but it seems that "device pass" requires the kernel to be rebuilt.

Rebuild and install the kernel and it should work.


----------



## Lostinagony (Jul 15, 2009)

As I thought...


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 16, 2009)

If you are running a custom kernel, keep in mind that

```
device          scbus           # SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device          da              # Direct Access (disks)
device          pass            # Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)
```
are all pretty much required for anything that plugs in externally and stores data.  Cameras, USB SATA disks, thumb drives, weird old parallel port drives.

Also, they don't slow your machine down and they take up very little space in /, if you're worried about that.


----------



## Lostinagony (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahh, thank you for the information.


----------

